# Muskie Spawning



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

So i went to a tiny spillway near my school this past weekend that starts a small creek feeding the Allegheny River. The water is maybe 4-5 feet deep at its deepest. I was down there looking for bass, but there were muskies everywhere. Honest to god the weirdest thing I have seen. I probably saw 4 and watched two guys catch 4 in a little under an hour. Any advice on what I can use to catch them in these low water conditions. In some cases its even sight fishing. Thanks for any advice ahead of time.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Sight fishing, use a wacky rigged sink worm with a circle hook. Just make sure to set the hook right when the fish takes it. You will usually hook it in the corner of the mouth so it won't bite you off. For some reason, muskies in shallow water love those wacky rigged worms!


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey thanks for the response! I'm going to buy a pack and give it a try this afternoon. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

So I didnt get too many responses but I made the trek in the rain anyways and was rewarded with my second muskie ever. I used a live bluegill and hooked it in the corner of the mouth before quickly doing some CPR!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Now that's a purty fish indeed. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Live bait ? That's awesome!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I use live bluegill exclusively when I am not trolling.....nothing else works.


----------

